# Mole Removal



## jimmy89 (Jan 7, 2011)

Anyone had mole removal? Ive got about 5 quite large ones on my back, they are not like "eww" moles but they are there still

Going to get them checked at the doc and see if nhs will remove, if not anyone any advice on surgery or ways to remove?


----------



## CoffeeFiend (Aug 31, 2010)

jimmy89 said:


> Anyone had mole removal? Ive got about 5 quite large ones on my back, they are not like "eww" moles but they are there still
> 
> Going to get them checked at the doc and see if nhs will remove, if not anyone any advice on surgery or ways to remove?


Dont do them yourself what ever you do lol. I cut mine off my shoulder with a razer blade.. it grew back but with scarring and just looks flatter but more ugly..


----------



## Simon01 (Feb 23, 2009)

I had a mole removed when i was 11 or 12, few years ago lol. It didnt hurt at all. It was done by a nurse at my doctors.


----------



## xzx (Jun 6, 2008)

Yep. I had 5 removed from my face about 4 year ago. They were raised lumps. Left with pink scars for about 4 months that faded away completley in time when the pigment returned. Wished i'd had got it done earlier. The cost was about £850.00 (from memory) Its easier (and cheaper if you go privatley) to get them all done at once. Go for it!


----------



## El Ricardinho (May 30, 2008)

Ive got a big one on my back that they wont cut off on nhs. Hate it as its in a difficult place to see if it changes. Really want it off.


----------



## jimmy89 (Jan 7, 2011)

xzx said:


> Yep. I had 5 removed from my face about 4 year ago. They were raised lumps. Left with pink scars for about 4 months that faded away completley in time when the pigment returned. Wished i'd had got it done earlier. The cost was about £850.00 (from memory) Its easier (and cheaper if you go privatley) to get them all done at once. Go for it!


wow expensive lol


----------



## jimmy89 (Jan 7, 2011)

El Ricardinho said:


> Ive got a big one on my back that they wont cut off on nhs. Hate it as its in a difficult place to see if it changes. Really want it off.


same here mate got 5 big ones i want off, there all flat though so i doubt nhs will do it, got 1 on my neck i want off aswel

small ones dont bother me tbh just hate these big feckers :cursing:


----------



## stfc (Oct 28, 2005)

why pay when your doc will remove on nhs, mine did , all done in 15 min


----------



## Zangief (Aug 5, 2010)

Just go to your doc's and tell them its bothering you, Say you want to have them removed & he should book you an app to see someone! i did and 2 months later i had a couple wipped off


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

If they bother you that much is it not possible to get a tattoo to cover them instead of removed?


----------



## bsmotorsport (Jan 19, 2010)

I had one on my neck burnt off at docs, ****ing stinks by the way. I blagged it by saying I kept catching it when shaving and suggested that the chanceof infection was gonna become an issue.


----------



## slunkeh (Apr 21, 2011)

No one seen this? Its called Wart & Mole Vanish. Check this video.






I dont know if its safe or anything but i came across the vid on youtube a couple of days ago. Could be worth a try.


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

is mole removal only for like raised moles?

Got a couple on my back and theyre flat but its weird theres like a radius of skin around it that like doesnt tan? if you get me haha. Like the mole then a few mm radius around it pale skin, weird.


----------



## &lt;JAY_JAY&gt; (Jan 4, 2007)

i had a dangly one on my neck on the side, my docter cut it straight of and now theres nothing there, this was about 15 years ago when i has not long been training, it would get me down when checking me sell out in the mirror 

He whipped it of with a blade and put 2 stiches in i think, and hoyed a plaster over the top, theres nothing there now, if left a faint red mark for a while but that went, was well chuffed.


----------



## NoodleArms (Apr 17, 2011)

i had a 1 mil diameter mole, cut it off and ended up with a inch scar, apparently they have roots or something xx


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

had one on my neck, buldged out which nhs took off, don't see why you couldn't do it yourself, mine was literaly a numbing cream left on for 10 mins, then a pair of tweezers, pulling it out, bleed a little, scarred over, and now its unnoticable


----------

